# [Frage]Logo!!



## Daniel22 (6. Februar 2003)

HI @ all!

Ich suche für eine MAthematik homepage ein Logo!
Leider kenne ich mich selber mit grafikprogrammen gar nicht aus und ich wollte fargen ob mir jemand eines nennen kann mit dem ich ein LOgo erstellen kann!!
Wenn möglich bitte auch einen link zu einem tutorial .
Oder vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!!

Mfg Daniel22


----------



## Dako (9. Februar 2003)

Das schwierigste an einem Logo ist sicher die Idee. Denn ohne Idee nützt das beste Grafikprogramm auch nichts.

Zum Erstellen eines Logos eignet sich am besten ein Vektorprogramm, wie zum Beispiel Illustrator, Corel Draw oder auch viele andere. Eine Tut braucht man da nicht umbedingt... einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## SHViperia (5. März 2003)

Hmm....ich kann dir ein Logo machen, wenn du willst.

Aber im Prinzip brauchst du nur Grundkenntnisse und ein Grafikprogramm mit Filter-Funktionen (wenns nach was aussehen soll  )

Wie stellst du dir dein Logo vor??
- rund?
- eckig?
- sonstige Form?
- einfarbig?
- zweifarbig?
- mehrfarbig?
- Größe?
- in welchen Bereich deiner Homepage soll es eingebunden werden?
- URL deiner Homepage?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SHViperia _
> mit Filter-Funktionen (wenns nach was aussehen soll  )



Sagt wer? Ich sage: Es gibt auch sehr schöne Logos und das sollte auch der Großteil sein, die komplett ohne 
Filter enstanden sind.

Erst näher mit dem Thema beschäftigen, dann Empfehlungen ausprechen - mein Tip!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *Es gibt auch sehr schöne Logos [...], die komplett ohne Logo enstanden sind.*



Hihi, der Cutti hat sich verschrieben, der Cutti hat sich verschrieben  *scnr*

so silly, Fluke


----------

